# Walking with a slow dog and a fast one?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I manage it by mostly walking off leash, which is probably not an option for you. Sophy is nearly always way out in front, looking back over her shoulder frequently to tell me that I am so _slow_! Poppy ambles along with me, occasionally taking a dash to catch up with Sophy if there is something really interesting on offer. On leash I tell Sophy where we are going and let her lead me to it - not pulling, but a little in front whenever possible, which seems to satisfy her need to show us the way. 

The easiest way I have found to speed up a slow dog is to let them know I have treats in my pocket, handing them out at random intervals along the walk and at the turn around point if there is one. Very tiny 1cal treats will do - it is the anticipation that builds a bit of drive. You may find that as Trixie loses weight and build stamina she begins to speed up - try short bursts of faster walking jollying her along with the promise of a treat, and gradually increase the ratio of fast to slow. Annie will probably enjoy the fast-slow-treat game too!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She might physically be struggling. I'd continue with your 2-walk approach, but do it in such a way that you just drop Trixie off and continue on your way. Maybe increase her portion of the walk by a little bit each week and see if that improves her forward momentum a bit.

When Gracie grew reluctant to walk due to Cushing's Disease and other ailments, I found walking a short loop kept her most motivated, as we were always _technically_ headed towards home.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Good idea about the treats, FJM! Trixie is VERY food motivated. My mother doesn't approve of treats on walks but I will try that when I walk them alone. She is far more willing to accept things once she sees evidence of success. 

Its funny- your right, we dont have these issues if we walk off leash. We took them on a 1 hr hike last weekend on some family property, and a 20 min off leash amble on a dead end country road to an abandoned mine a few days ago. Trixie runs along, full tilt, a grin on her face, darting from sniff to sniff, then settles down to walk at human pace after that.

I dont think it's a physical issue (based on how she is off leash). It seems to be a mental one. She has always been an anxious creature and gets it in her head that we, for example, we walk three houses then TURN AROUND. She is usually on a flexi for solo walks so she can sniff, and on a 6ft leash foe walks with Annie (otherwise the urge to pounce is just too much).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I've just seen firsthand how a little extra weight can make walks extremely arduous for a pup. And you're right—it seems to evaporate off-leash, when their excitement takes over! So cute.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a slow/normal dog and a very excited/fast dog. What I use might not be for everyone because there is a real difficulty level to it.

Merlin is on a regular, six-foot leash and Beckie is on a flexi-leash so she can run back and forth. It takes vigilance and dexterity. My dogs are taught to walk on the opposite side of cars, so they walk sometimes on the right side, sometimes on the left side of the street. They are not allowed to leave an imaginary lane, always away from the street. This diminishes the risks but I am always careful and Beckie gets restrained to a 3-4 foot leash when we meet other dogs, because she goes crazy.


----------

